# Peeing in bed/house



## tiffcbrown (Aug 10, 2012)

My hedgie is around 12 weeks old. She uses her littlebox but I think she is peeing in her igloo which has fleece pieces in it for her to burrow. Lately I have to wash her fleece and igloo everyday because it smells like urine. Does anyone else's hedgie do this?


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

My Percy is about the same age as yours and yes, I'm changing his fleece pouch bed every morning. he does use his litter box I have under his wheel for pooping, but still pees in bed. Hoping he'll grow out of it and realize it's no fun sleeping in a wet bed.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

It's pretty typical for babies to have accidents in their beds as they are unable to control their bladders. This should change when they get older. However, just to point out, it is NOT normal for an adult hedgie to use the bathroom in bed and can be a sign of illness. Even at a young age they can get urinary tract infections though so you should be watching and listening for other signs of a uti.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Is it possible that your hedgie is getting urine on themself while wheeling and then transfering it to the pouch/fleece when going to bed? I have one messy hedgie who's hedgie bag has to be changed daily because he gets so dirty wheeling.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I was going to say what Nikki said, you can usually tell if they actually peed in a spot especially on white fleece because it will have a yellow stain if you can't see any yellow or just see little yellow spots about the size of footprints your hedgehog is probably not peeing in bed just tracking it in.


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

hello , my hedgie has the same problem, shes 6 months old now and like she will poop and pee in her snuggle sack when i put her in it and idk why? maybe she doesnt like it? i just dont get it but she snuggles under her liner and sleeps just fine and doesnt do that. can anyone help shed some light on my situation here please?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Are you saying she poops and pees in the hedgie bag but doesn't sleep in it? If so she just might like to have somewhere private to do her bathroom duties.


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

you might be right about that. she has a litter box, its a corner litter one but lately ive noticed that she doesnt use it. the only time she poops is when i put her in her bag or if she goes in it or if i have her out holding her and i sit her on an old towel or blanket and she goes underneath it and lets it all out. but how do i go about making her litter box more private? =/ this is awkward. i have it moved in the front of her cage in the corner so that when shes using it shes facing the back of her cage and not the front where everyone can see it. is there a such thing as litter box covers? lol maybe something like a cover tent type thing so they can go in and out


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You could use something like a cardboard box, or an igloo, basically anything that gives her privacy.


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

i dont have anymore room for a igloo or box =/ thats why she has the cuddle sack to sleep in but she poops in that. i wish i knew how to make stuff...hmm..maybe i can look at tutorials? i was thinking more of something like a fabric litter box cover that stretches over her litter box and would have an entry way like a tent or something like that? that would be cool.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

You can take fleece strips and put them on a string and put that up across a corner (like a curtain, they love it). Only thing is its open on the top and she may or may not like that. Cheap, easy, and worth a shot


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Poggles likes the privacy of the farthest corner away from me, under his wheel to do his business. The wheel basically would provide the privacy that you're looking for. Do you have a litter box under the wheel? Maybe position it so that the wheel provides more cover for the back corner.


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

nope i dont have a wheel yet =/ i did have one but i decided it was unsafe so im working on getting her a carolina storm wheel. so since it has a litter box underneath it should i get rid of her corner litter box to make more room? i know that after i get this wheel its gonna be kinda smooshed lol . but i need to get her smaller food bowl and water bowl and im working on making her a new liner, at least im gonna try to ,maybe look at some tutorials. im already scrambling trying to get money for her a new lamp that wont melt and a temperature controller. i mean she already has a liner(i just bought some fabric from walmart before i brought her home, its like a velvet type material almost but it doesnt rip easily so i just took that and folded it over to fit her cage) but i wanted to get her a thicker one for the winter when winter comes.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Ah, okay, hopefully the wheel with the litter box will give her a nice, private place to do her business. You can figure out what you can and cannot fit when the CSW arrives. I know that for me there was a huge shortage on space so I had to do a lot of rearranging. I ended up attaching the wheel to the cage wall instead of using the stand that it comes with. 

I had a litter box too, but there was no room for that once I got the wheel with its litter box. It's okay, Poggles never used his litter box properly anyways. He took about 6 months before he was litter trained and he only goes under his wheel now. I'm so relieved


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

thats good  maddie took up to using her litter box pretty quickly like within a week or two i believe and she was only 8 weeks old at the time. maybe when i get her the CSW she might just start using that as her litter box. i wish i would have known about the csw wheel a long time ago before i got the litter box and before i took maddie home. as soon as i joined this forum is when i found out about the csw


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

i just had a good idea! maybe i could clean and wash her litter box out when i get her csw and fill it with a few good sized fleece pieces and she can use that to burrow in for fun if she dont wanna sleep in her bed


----------

